# NEW YORK | One Vandam | 14 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



yankeesfan1000 said:


> *Glassy One Vandam Will Land in Soho, Begin Sales this Fall*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The site is currently in prep:









http://news.buzzbuzzhome.com/2013/08/one-vandam-180-sixth-avenue.html/one-vandam-construction


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*One Vandam Gearing Up*












> SOHO—One Vandam, the Sixth Avenue building that grew taller thanks to air rights from its nonprofit neighbor, announced itself to the neighborhood today with new construction signage. The 14-story tower by BKSK Architects will hold 25 condos ranging from 1,000 to and 5,000-square-feet large. Sales will launch this fall, and it should be ready for occupancy in early 2015.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The NIMBYs tried to battle One Vandam: http://sohostrut.com/tag/triton-construction/









NIMBYism done wrong!



Bur air rights got transferred and work has begun in earnest.









http://newyorkyimby.com/2013/09/one-vandam.html/0











http://sohostrut.com/tag/triton-construction/


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

I think this is the site where an old building next store is in danger of possibly collapsing. Check out the 20 Sep WSJ.


----------



## nycaddict (Dec 24, 2012)

im calling it, this ones gonna be a real mess.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*One Vandam triplex hits market asking $28M*


















http://www.onevandam.com/


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to admit that this design is epic.


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

This one reminds me of an uber hip and modern attempt to build Standart Hotel´s brother/cousin.  A very nice and appealing design, i must say.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

I like this a lot. :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

DSC02471 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


DSC02472 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

beautiful building


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

More from the official website:
http://www.onevandam.com/



















*North facing views:*









*South facing views:*


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

From [email protected]

http://wirednewyork.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37458&page=2


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Vertical_Gotham said:


> More from the official website:
> ..


I didn't realize this is such an awesome location. Amazing views from even low height.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

https://twitter.com/FieldCondition


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/07/construction-update-one-vandam.html#


----------



## Hemeroscopium (Jun 24, 2014)

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2014/8/12/one-vandam


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

To be honest i like that facade without the panels attached to it, with just those metal batons exposed


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Courtesy of tectonic 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/15368897142/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*One Vandam Construction 9/29*





































http://news.buzzbuzzhome.com/2014/10/one-vandam-construction.html


----------

